# Snow forecast for Best Yorkshire!



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2016)

Omfg will it really??!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## dessiato (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm really cold here too.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2016)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 95172 I'm really cold here too.


Get in your own forum then.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 8, 2016)

Did it?

BTW the thread title should be "Snow Forecast for Best Riding of Yorkshire"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Did it?
> 
> BTW the thread title should be "Snow Forecast for Best Riding of Yorkshire"


Will it, you mean? 0100 is 1am, silly!

No, not yet. Big slow rain now tho


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 8, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Will it, you mean? 0100 is 1am, silly!
> 
> No, not yet. Big slow rain now tho


Relatively fast cold rain over here on the right side of the Pennines.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 8, 2016)

Snow in Yorkshire? Blizzards? Damn.

Guess where I have an all day meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 8, 2016)

It snowed here!!!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 8, 2016)

Settling quite a bit near Buxton in Derbyshire. I moved one of the work cars down the lane in case it's epic tonight.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks like it's coming in here in the far south* from about two





[*Sheffield]


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 9, 2016)

I want snow!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2016)

Some Yorkshire tea, in Yorkshire


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 9, 2016)

If anyone wants snow, they can have mine ... woke up to a smattering (SW Northumberland rather than yer actual Pennines).
A bit less than in this image (from Jan 2016) ...




gbww - garden jan 2016 par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2016)

Fair dump up here. Just had a snow ball fight with a young person.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> Looks like it's coming in here in the far south* from about two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were predicting 2-4" in Chesterfield. Woke to see a handful of the tiniest snowflakes I've ever seen.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 9, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Fair dump up here.



Do you _have_ to take about your toilet habits here?


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 10, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Do you _have_ to take about your toilet habits here?


Brown snowballs?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2016)

WouldBe said:


> Brown snowballs?


At least they'd be warm. Temporarily.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2017)

It's snowing here again


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 24, 2017)

Not much, but we've got some where I'm working on the Staffordshire/Derbyshire border.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 24, 2017)

No snow here North of Donny, mind you the only hill around here is an humpback bridge over the railway.


----------

